# Male rat needs a new chance at life



## vgannikki (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello everyone.

So I was checking out the cages on craigslist and came across someone selling their rat. I clicked on the add and saw this picture.









So I immediately went to pick him up. I can't keep him because I have two females, so I'm looking for a home for him. 

I was told he's 18 months old. He's super super sweet and cuddly, and soo cute. The craigslist picture doesn't do him justice at all. He is so excited to finally have somewhere soft to lay. Right now he's bundled in a bunch of warm towels. I was told that he gets along great with other rats, and that he's more on the submissive side. He loves to be held and doesn't try to get away like my girls haha. 

Anyways just let me know if you want some pictures of this sweet guy!

Sorry forgot to mention location. The little guy is currently located in northern VA around culpeper


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is neutering an option? If the vet gives him a clean bill of health it may be worthwhile so he can spend his golden months squishing with some loving lady friends


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its wonderful to see a sweet older male with a nice harem of girls...I've done this a few times...


----------



## vgannikki (Sep 5, 2009)

haha I wish. I'd do it. The only thing is I had to literally beg my mom to let me get a friend for my first rat clover, and now both of them are costing a fortune in vet bills. Buffy just started having seizers, and is on some pretty expensive medicine. My mom made me promise I wouldn't get another rat until I can move out :-\. Who knows maybe she'll cave lol, but right now he's in my spare cage which isn't very big, and I don't have the time to give a lone rat all the attention he needs.


----------



## Kathy B (Jul 8, 2009)

Need a location in the subject line so people know where he is that might be interested.


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> It sounds to me like you were looking on CL for a cheap cage for your rats. I really hope you didn't get him just because he came with a big cage for cheap and now you're trying to get rid of him..


Do you not see the picture? And the cage he is in? It is visibly WAY to small for that big squishy guy, So I doubt she would take him for that cage. He has no toys or friends, I think she is trying to find him a better life.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HAHA I agree, she took him in so he would have soft bedding (the floor was wire, the shelves are wire, no hammocks, small cage, etc) and care until she could find him a home. Lots of people have done this. 

Ava, I am in rescue and I should be the suspicious jaded person, not you.


----------



## vgannikki (Sep 5, 2009)

I typed in "rat cages" in Craigslist and saw a post labeled "Free rat" so I clicked on it to make sure the rat wasn't in danger of being snake food or to e-mail the person if it was. When I saw his picture I knew I had to get him out of the situation. I couldn't adopt him, but I knew that I could find him a much better home then they would so I took him. I actually found a home for him recently, but he isn't getting along with the other rat boys so if anyone is interested he's still looking for a home. 

and no I didn't take the cage. I wouldn't even put a hamster in a cage that small or dismal. At the time my rats shared a huge cage that's as tall as I am (now they're free range). I happened to find their cage on Craigslist for 25 dollars even though it's a 300 dollar cage, and practically brand new. Which is why I always check Craigslist.


----------



## withmucheffort (Nov 12, 2009)

Where is the little guy loated? Im interested in adopting him... please email me.. [email protected]
Eric


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Aww, what a sweetie. I'm kinda interested, because one of my males died a few weeks ago and I'm looking for a new buddy for him. First, to get the parents on board...


----------

